
VR experience Job Simulator has earned $3M - mericsson
http://owlchemylabs.com/job-simulator-sales-milestone/
======
mericsson
Voices of VR thoughts on why it is so successful here:
[http://voicesofvr.com/498-keys-of-owlchemy-labs-success-
agen...](http://voicesofvr.com/498-keys-of-owlchemy-labs-success-agency-
plausibility/)

